# The many moods of Evelyn.....



## Alison (Jan 18, 2006)

Thinking about being hungry:






Maybe this will help...





When all else fails, cry. Maybe Mommy will put down the camera and feed me! :hail:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 18, 2006)

ahh..alison, she is the most beautiful girl.....i just love these  shots... both the color and black and white...

she is the most precious thing.... thanks for the soft warm feeling of just looking at her...


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 18, 2006)

I am so surprised at how very much she already resembles her brothers, when she is only this young!
I love these photos. Each and every one of them.
And I wish I had taken better photos of my kids when they were this little...


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 18, 2006)

She looks like hobbes in the first pic!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 18, 2006)

She *is *beautiful! Thanks for taking the time to do these and share with us :hugs:


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> She looks like hobbes in the first pic!


Funny, I thought she looked like Hobbes in the last pic! :mrgreen:


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ya'll don't have to pick on me because I'm losing my hair and cry alot...


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Ya'll don't have to pick on me because I'm losing my hair and cry alot...


um.....I meant.....cause you look cute too when you turn red-faced and cry.....?



Yeah, that's it. :thumbup: 


(Evelyn's cuter, though.)


----------



## anicole (Jan 18, 2006)

OH!!! She's so precious!

And she looks like she's almost ready to wear a Hawg Onsie!


----------



## Alison (Jan 18, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> OH!!! She's so precious!
> 
> And she looks like she's almost ready to wear a Hawg Onsie!



 Her face turns Hawg red if she doesn't get to eat when she wants to! :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 18, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Funny, I thought she looked like Hobbes in the last pic! :mrgreen:



Hobbes - She totally looks like you in the last pic. 

"I see your lips moving but all I hear is squeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll."


----------



## Calliope (Jan 18, 2006)

Such a beautiful little girl...  great photos.


----------



## Traci (Jan 18, 2006)

Great series Alison, she is so beautiful!


----------



## Karalee (Jan 19, 2006)

She is gorgeous! Lovely photos, she definately has your eyes Alison !


----------



## Alison (Jan 19, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> She is gorgeous! Lovely photos, she definately has your eyes Alison !



Thank you! I wonder if that's why all the kids look so much alike, I think they all have my eyes. She has her father's appetite though, she gained a half pound in 4 days :shock:

Thank you for all of the wonderful comments everyone. We're thrilled that she's here and there is no doubt that she is the Princess of the house now.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 19, 2006)

totally adorable! Wow!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 20, 2006)

I can mentally hear #3!


----------



## sweet_daisy (Jan 20, 2006)

wow!! shes soooooooooooo cute!!! her eyes are wide open, nice shots of her!! 

its nice to have a little cutie baby at home eh?? glad shes healthy and doing great!! babies do really grow up so fast, i cant believe marias clothes for 3months wont fit her anymore!! and shes only 6 weeks, shes wearing outfits for 6months now! 

anways, shes so pretty alison.. congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alison (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you! It is wonderful to have here her with us. We keep telling her not to grow up, we'd love to keep her at this age forever (or at least for a while!)

Oh, and Chris we hear #3 a lot :mrgreen:


----------



## Mansi (Jan 21, 2006)

what a precious lil girl... beautiful photographs.. thanks for sharing Alison


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 23, 2006)

These should be in the portrait section!  Much better than snapshots for sure!  What a beautiful baby.....


----------

